# Male riders, Turn off? or Turn on?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Same as female riders. Some hot, some howlers.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I live in hope that there are some hotties out there and I just haven't stumbled across one..... In 15 years...... Not giving up hope yet.......


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Assuming the guy is a decent rider, heck yeah, it's a turn on. :wink:
But English barns are not a good place to find straight guys. What a shame. XD


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

When I go to the local shows around me, there are maybe 2 male riders out 150 riders all together, so it is hard to find attractive ones. 
In general, I like male riders, and would date one, if we clicked. We would have horses in common. Although there is a down side. If he is competitive, he may act competitive, as most males do. Riding with him may not be as enjoyable because of that.
But, there are different people out there, so this wont be the case with everyone!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

ehh...guys and english dont really mix well for me so im going to say not lol


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

There is a very hot male rider at my barn, but as luck would have it, he is gay. I've found that to be the case with most guys that ride english. Hot, but gay as the day is long. Not fair.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm with Speed Racer. . . Some are, some aren't. Wish my guy rode more often though!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

My husband rides. Beginner,yes but brings me joy watching him


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hot. Though the ones I like are usually gay...


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

In my area of the world, it's extremely hard to find attractive guy riders. The good ones are gay (and all seem to ride English), or else you get that big, blustery, cocky wannabe-cowboy type that is just so...no. 

Lol. I prefer the heavy horse guys :wink: They're a lot less @ssholian.


----------



## Hevonen (Jul 8, 2010)

Hot! Where I live, it is mostly western riding and going to bigger shows, like state fair, you find some cute cowboys. Definatly more girls riding than boys though. It's funny, my friends dad said that if boys were looking for a place to meet girls that they should ride in horse shows :lol:


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

being on a horse does not make a guy anymore atractive if you ask me.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

Hevonen said:


> Hot! Where I live, it is mostly western riding and going to bigger shows, like state fair, you find some cute cowboys. Definatly more girls riding than boys though. It's funny, my friends dad said that if boys were looking for a place to meet girls that they should ride in horse shows :lol:


Hahahaha hevonen I remember when my dad said that! I think that he said that at that june O.W. show last year! It is true though, when you go to big western shows you see some cute cowboys :wink:


----------



## FosterK (May 22, 2010)

Ha, I think it's a total turn off if I am dating a guy and take him riding and he can't ride at all. So when I dumped my last fiance that was on my check off list. Couldn't date a guy that couldn't at least half *** ride. So my husband that I have now does ride. It gets kinda tough cause we don't always see eye to eye, but he is slowly starting to give in to my ways. He is not really the cowboy type. He was raised city with his parents, but he spent most of his time with his grandpa and his grandpa was a cattle farmer. His grandpa wasn't crazy about the horses, but his family down in AK were all ropers. So that was my husband's passion, roping. He would go for the summers to AK and spend the summer roping and breaking horses with his uncle (grandma's brother). The fact that he is kinda into the horses makes it easier to be horse crazy!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

When a certain male friend of mine comes over to ride, it's a TOTAL turn *on*. :lol:
I have a picture.... but I shouldn't post it, with my luck by some weird turn of events he would see it


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Ugh...there's a friend of mine here in my town...he is absolutely gorgeous, straight, and a trainer. It absolutely kills me.

Nothin like a great lookin guy on a gorgeous horse who knows how to ride. Wow. *drool*


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If men were smart, horseback riding would be the sport of choice. Think about it: Spending long hours, surrounded by the female riders......But god forbid it! -eyeroll-

Total turn on for me. Most of the male riders at my barn are the sons, grandsons, or nephews of a big reining trainer around here. I'm keeping them all tied down because if they leave, the guy horses have nowhere to go when he dies....I know that's terrible, but he isn't doing too well right now :*(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

As someone whose dated a fellow rider? It looses its charm real fast. We're both about the same level rider, but in two different disciplines. Him dressage, myself show jumping. Given the different training, ideas etc. it makes things a little tense. He'd criticize my horses for not keeping their heads perfectley on the vertical over a big jump course, and I would admittedly scoff at his little prancey-prancers from time to time lol.

I like a good cowboy, but they're better off as eyecandy ;]


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Most of the ones in my area are showjumpers - spoiled ones to boot, rolling in daddy's pocket. It's rare to find _anyone_ who does dressage or even regards dressage as important. Trying to find a guy? Not a chance.
The male riders that I actually like are either way-too-old cowboys or gay. Oi! 

Me and my sister are hoping to do a working student position in Sweden a few years down the road. If I could bag me a hot, blonde and tall, scandinavian metalhead that does dressage, I'm set.


...Metalheads doing dressage... *snort*
"This is Jöns Broström and the German-bred stallion, Donmassacre, riding to the Kür titled _The Séance of Hate_."


----------



## movingviolation08 (Jun 25, 2010)

turn on if its a hott cowboy type male racing around on like a reining horse for example. If he is a hunter jumper well thats another story but im sure there are still hot hunter jumpers with good personalities...Nikko Ritter....


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

dressagexlee said:


> Most of the ones in my area are showjumpers - spoiled ones to boot, rolling in daddy's pocket. It's rare to find _anyone_ who does dressage or even regards dressage as important. Trying to find a guy? Not a chance.
> The male riders that I actually like are either way-too-old cowboys or gay. Oi!
> 
> Me and my sister are hoping to do a working student position in Sweden a few years down the road. *If I could bag me a hot, blonde and tall, scandinavian metalhead that does dressage, I'm set.*
> ...



* :lol: *
If you find two, send one my way!:wink:


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

payette said:


> [/B]
> *:lol: *
> If you find two, send one my way!:wink:


Surely! I'll send him along with a six-pack of tequila.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

^^haha!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

When they take off their hat to salute, they start headbanging instead.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL well my ex is an ex for a reason... he couldnt ride. so we butted heads. My now current bf... of 2 months  well as of next week.... doesnt ride horses, but rides bulls... does that count? well he rides horses too. and we actually get along because we both rope haha he started out as my team roping partner


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Doesn't matter either way to me. I'm not a big fan of most male riders, as they either seem to be wanna-be cowboys or ******** in the western world, and most of the english male riders are either gay or trust-fund babies rolling around in Mommy and Daddy's money.

Of course, there are exceptions, and I'm not a huge fan of most riders (or people in general). 

If I go on Yahoo answers, Horse Section for an hour, I feel a hatred to all riders, male, female, western or english! Haha.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

dressagexlee said:


> When they take off their hat to salute, they start headbanging instead.


That would be seriously rad. I imagine riding to the most unconventional music sometimes. . .I could totally picture this. It is beautiful.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Broski1984 said:


> Of course, there are exceptions, and I'm not a huge fan of most riders (or people in general).
> 
> If I go on Yahoo answers, Horse Section for an hour, I feel a hatred to all riders, male, female, western or english! Haha.


I second this!:wink:


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

LMBO tyler is my exception  haha. he's actually not a wanna-be. he's worked really heard on a cattle ranch since he was hahah BORN. jk well like 8-9


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

payette said:


> I second this!:wink:


I hadn't been truly into horses since I was about 10, and my mother had had some off time, too. Over 10 years, your memory fades, and I remembered not liking most of the kids where I took my lessons.

So I got on Yahoo Answers, and hot ****, I remembered exactly why;

A lot of kids getting lessons are whiny kids, who have never had to worry about ****, who wonder why Mommy & Daddy won't shell out $5000 to get the kid's lesson pony.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I once had a male English instructor who was straight... Which I know because he used to harass his female staff. Complete asshat in general.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Usually not a turn on ;P maybe it's just where I live. I only know 4 male riders and 2 are gay, ones a little boy, and ones a jackass.
And the cowboys are just guys who dress up in cowboy attire but cant ride.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wasn't answering the OP as far as dating, or even their personalities.

She asked if male riders were hot. Gay or not, arrogant asses or not, some definitely are in a purely physical sense.

What that has to do with hating humanity in general, I don't know. :think:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

cowbys are hot hot hot hot! not all obviously but a nice protion (or at least around prineville). and then ones that are hot, o my! they can just take me home with them.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

We have 2 cute guys coming over to train the shelter horses and I think they're both stunts as well 
I was browsing the group's facebook pictres and one of them kept appearing beheaded, in fire, as a cowboy, as an indian etc.
One of them is all tall, blonde and um dunno about metalhead  But is has long hair. 
...Come to visit us? :lol:


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Hot! if they ride western


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Well Ladies, there are a few of us male riders who prefer gals to fellas. 
There are even those who ride English.
Your problem is that a horse is a lot of competition. 
If you are interested, my suggestion is that you compliment the horse.
Offer to clean the tack or maybe muck the stable out.

You’ll know when you are doing well, you’ll be offered to ride the apple of his eye.
When you do ride be very careful, be smart , he’ll be watching closely.
To ride better than him would be a No No but to ride as well as him is a must.
Wearing a tight pair of breeches will help but it won’t necessarily be enough.
Smile a lot, laugh a bit, say kind words but don’t point out what he is doing wrong.
Never raise your voice to the horse (or him) and don’t ever carry a crop
.
If his horse is a mare you’ve got competition close to home. 
She’ll have you off if she thinks you are unsuitable

Ho and one other thing - form an orderly line.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly don't know any guy (other than on here) who rides English so I don't know about that. As for riders around here, they are either really hot or really not, there doesn't seem to be any in-between. They are either trim and fit and tall with good horses and a well-trimmed mustache or fat and out of shape with crappy horses and a dribble of tobacco spit down their chin :?.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Barry Godden: Well said!


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, go to a rodeo here, and you will see cute cowboys by the 100's. Only Western riders are cute, English male riders just look.....odd.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I beg to differ. Nothing is hotter than a good looking, well turned out male dressage rider.

Cowboys generally just look scruffy to me. 

I'll take a man in a suit over a guy in dirty, scuffed up clothes any day. Of course, that's saying they're equal in every other way. I'll take the _good_ man no matter how he dresses.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> She asked if male riders were hot. Gay or not, arrogant asses or not, some definitely are in a purely physical sense.


I agree!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I beg to differ. Nothing is hotter than a good looking, well turned out male dressage rider.
> 
> Cowboys generally just look scruffy to me.
> 
> I'll take a man in a suit over a guy in dirty, scuffed up clothes any day. Of course, that's saying they're equal in every other way. I'll take the _good_ man no matter how he dresses.


 I have to say, I'd opt for the scruffy country fella that also cleans up real well. . . I think I always want the best of both worlds!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Most of the good looking cowboys I know only really look scruffy after a long day in the saddle when they are covered with dust, wrinkled, and bearing a 5 o'clock shadow. Clean them up for a night on the town and, whew, you've got a guy that will "yes, ma'am/no, ma'am", open every door for you, then whoop somebody's *** to defend your honor. All in that sexy southern drawl that I find irresistable, even though I am surrounded by it. LOL. But then again, I am a cowgirl and I want a cowboy.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Most of the good looking cowboys I know only really look scruffy after a long day in the saddle when they are covered with dust, wrinkled, and bearing a 5 o'clock shadow. Clean them up for a night on the town and, whew, you've got a guy that will "yes, ma'am/no, ma'am", open every door for you, then whoop somebody's *** to defend your honor. All in that sexy southern drawl that I find irresistable, even though I am surrounded by it. LOL. But then again, I am a cowgirl and I want a cowboy.


Ooo, smrobs, I'm coming to live where you are!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*same here*



Gidget said:


> My husband rides. Beginner,yes but brings me joy watching him


not husband but boyfriend of 3 years rides. My x took lessons from me way back when and still does but now he has to pay me and my first ever boyfriend liked horses, never rode a day in his life but wanted some land and horses when he grew up. Sadly he's a druggy and supports his life style by running a garage band recording studio so that's a bit of a switch to what he originally wanted...hmmm. 
I guess I've always just kinda picked guy's who are interested in horses or will at least jump on once in a while to humor me. 

So not necessarily riding but having a general interest in horses or a willingness to come to the barn and spend time once in a while is a plus and a turn on.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I don't find the english riders sexy, but the cowboy types, yes. 

As for being in a relationship, it has to be with someone who loves horses and doesn't mind spending most evenings at the barn, otherwise, we'd never see each other :wink:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Not to sound like a tart,but I don't really care what he looks like with his clothes on. I'm much more interested in what is going on past the clothes. :wink::lol:A straight male rider that isn't bad to look at and isn't the biggest jerk around would be great, but I think that I'd be more likely to win the lotto...


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

there were some extremely hot guys where i rode at university. Mostly they were all straight and taken which was a shame, but it was nice to be around guys that care about horses for a while there.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

What do you think me and the rest of the teenage girls do at shows in our extra time?!?! LOOK FOR CUTE GUYS! haha we still havent foudn any cute riders our age, but some brothers come to the shows........ LOL


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Around here there is nothing but cowboys. Yeah, they are extremely hot, but most are either drunks or will beat the crap out of you because they are male and "you piece of crap women should do as we say" or whatever one of my exes said to me.


I'll stick with my military boy.  He's not only disciplined and respectful, but he looks **** hot (hotter than any cowboy for sure) in his dress blues. AND, he rides horses. 

Besides, I don't want to date anymore cowboys because usually the relationship was based around horses, and they get ****ed when they see I ride better than they do.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Depends on whether they treat their horse right or not but to be honest all the boys i've ridden with have been younger and I've never seen any fit older boys 

would love to meet one though


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> I'll stick with my military boy.  He's not only disciplined and respectful, but he looks **** hot (hotter than any cowboy for sure) in his dress blues. AND, he rides horses.
> .


haha there are so many disrespectful hot boys... imagine if they all went through army training! :clap::mrgreen: but they still need to start with good charactor to make a really good guy i guess


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> haha there are so many disrespectful hot boys... imagine if they all went through army training! :clap::mrgreen: but they still need to start with good charactor to make a really good guy i guess


Well, actually my boyfriend is a Marine, but I'm going into the Army (or the Air Force...undecided), so I agree and think that we should send the thugs, players, cheaters, and outright disrespectful and immature boys to some kind of basic training.  Then they might change a bit. ahaha.


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

As long as they are hte 'cowboy' type, hehe


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Barry Godden said:


> Ho and one other thing - form an orderly line.


I remember when I first came on here one of the first things I got asked was whether I was single. Never mind little details like where in the world I live. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know what everyone's problem with guys in breeches is about. There are plenty of hot riders around here and they all wear them


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Ladies you have it all your own way in this sport. The men I know who have an interest in horses all have a female partner and did so when they took up the sport. Horse riding is a way of life not a sport. For most men a horse calls for too much committment. 
Only one man I know remains single and he was born into a horsey family. He has the pick of all the girls who visit his riding centre. Sometimes I do wonder why, since he is not exactly the elegant sort. However he rides fast and furious and can offer any girl a choice from 50 horses to ride. He's not gay; he rides better than most women I've met, he has a smile and has no competition. His biggest problem is that he has no money. 

Ladies, my suggestion is you are looking in the wrong place. Try a looking amongst a team ball game which doesn't have a group of cheer leaders


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Barry, my SO isn't horsey and I prefer it that way. The horses are _my_ thing, not his. He has his own interests.

He'll ride occasionally, but it's not something he has a passion for. I'll go to comic cons with him because that's his thing, and he enjoys it when I show an interest. Compromise is key in _any_ relationship.

Besides, the OP merely asked if men who ride were hot. She didn't ask about relationships, just whether or not men who ride are sexy. Some are, some aren't. Just like women.

Arrogance, abuse, nor sexual preference were part of the question, so I'm not sure how those even got into the conversation.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Well

The thing about men riding English and their breeches is that...

They only look good if they have perfect legs & butt. Otherwise, skinny legs, short legs look awful.
A pair of well fitted jeans can hide a lot of flaws whereas the riding breeches kind of pop them out.

A major turn-on factor is actually the smile too. If there is a rider who smiles and greets you, your day gets a bit better, compared to Mr Hot & Always Grumpy.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont find male riders to be extra sexy because of riding. My man rides and is actually really good with the horses. I wont let it get too far though. Horses are my thing and while it sounds like a good idea for him to be able to ride with me, im sure I wouldnt like it after a while. 

Back to the basic question...are men who ride hot? Most of them are.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

If I ever meet an attractive, decent male rider around my age, I will for sure try and make him mine. After dating my last boyfriend, I can't deal with whiny jealous boyfriends complaining that my horse hates them or that I spend to much time at the barn.


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

*Oh boy *

I'm allll about it! If a guy is interested in horses that's huge to me. I was raised around horses due to my favorite aunt living next door, but my dad refused to let me have a horse.. Almost gave up on my dream until I met my husband, who really hasn't ridden much but loves horses... THANK GOD or I think I would have gone crazy! 

We went on a trail ride in the mountains in Virginia (I had not ridden a horse other than bareback in a pasture for years) and the guy put my 5'9" 210 husband on a tiny gelding... Not so sexy, the horse was sweating like mad.. I felt bad for my husband but mostly the poor horse!










Justin & my Aunt's gelding, Stumpy










Justin riding the tiny trail horse.. Hahah!

And my husbands in the Army.. I would take a cowboy over a soldier, to be honest!!!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Today I went up to my Girl to get her ready for a ride out

I brushed her back
I brushed her chest
I brushed her rump
I brushed her butt

I cleaned out her frogs and I oiled her feet
I combed her feathers, her mane and her forelock.
I brushed, combed and sprayed her tail.

I sprayed her all over with coat conditioner and fly repellent.
I sprayed her neck and thighs with fly killer
I sprayed her tail with anti-itch
I plastered her face all over with anti-fly cream

Then I ran both my hands all over her, 
everywear, just to make sure I had not missed anything.

Then I gave her a kiss on the nose and a biscuit to chew.


You gals should be so lucky.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

I find cowboys extremely hot. The hats, the southern accents... the crotchless chaps ;-) Haha, but honestly. I blame The Horse Whisperer for making cowboys seem so bloody gorgeous and romantic (not a big fan of Robert Redford, but still). A girl can dream.
Guys that ride English... not so much. If they ride well and treat their horses nicely then I suppose it would be alright. But most of the English-riding guys I've met have been at shows and they seemed to be in it only for the competition, not for the love of riding.


----------



## dezzistar (May 24, 2011)

A good portion of male riders are very hot, but where do they come from? I have never been at a barn with a male rider. Sad, really.


----------



## budgirl123 (May 28, 2011)

hot if they are straight (;
hey i'm new here does anyone know how to post a thread!? IDK how!!
i need some help


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

budgirl123 said:


> hot if they are straight (;
> hey i'm new here does anyone know how to post a thread!? IDK how!!
> i need some help


Yes! I'm new here too it seriously took me like 20min to figure it out. You have to go to the main page with all those categories, and click onto the specific category you want to post a thread in. For example go to English Riding-Dressage. And then somewhere on the top left there's this little green button that says "post thread". I'm sure there's an easier way to do this but that's what I figured out last night haha


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

You have to go choose a forum, like english riding (if that's your subject) and then on top of that page there is the button that permits you to start a thread.
You can choose the forum you want if you scroll down below and look to the right end of the page.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh you beat me Amy! Back to the original post... only saw one male rider in my ENTIRE LIFE! It was at my old barn. He looked straight enough, didn't ride in breeches but jeans. The girls at my barn were twirling around him like there was no tomorrow. :roll: Male riders, well I find that pretty awesome and cool, but not hot. If I see a guy who likes (or loves), respects horses and thinks it's cool I ride but doesn't necessarily want to learn, that's what turns me on. If he DOES ride also that's cool too, but I think I'm more attracted to the cowboy then the english dude.


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

I've seen 3 guy riders in my entire life.

One was extremely tall and skinny with breeches and it just looked...weird. He was gangly so there was no sexy factor.

The second was short and gave off this fem vibe.

And the third was probably my age, 19 (there's a catch) when I was like 12 . He was good lookin eventer always jumping courses and fun things like picnic tables...oh but i would love to see him now!!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*Never Encountered a Man-Rider...But.*

I've come to find out that being in a relationship that has too many similarities gets dull quickly.
I am taken by a total nerd. A smart, yu-gi-oh fanatic, could sell you a stick from the bottom of his shoe, and cook and serve me a plate of chicken parmesan while listening to hardcore techno on his big DJ headphones. He is, the fiance'. And he HAS owned horses in the past for a short while when he and his mom were leasing out someone's farm. I probably wouldn't succeed in getting him on a horse anytime soon though. He loves me no matter what my interests. I am a paranormal junkie who has a solid dream to become an experienced horse-person. Quiet, rebellious, intellectual when i want to be, tongue-tied mess of a girl, who can cook a plate of smoked sausage and pineapples while listening to indie rock bands and Joni Mitchell with a side of Tiesto and Rob Zombie.

We are polar opposites  And we mesh beautifully.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

Ummmm If I answer this question... Im surely getting fired, hope this gives you a hint on my opinion lol


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I have seen quite a few lookers, but there are also just as many duds. My fiance is a rider. He's been riding for almost 13 years and he jousts (he's a jock-nerd, lol), so I'm going with turn on, lol. I just really like a guy who can confidently go on a trail ride with me or can go to a show with me and give me real feedback. I always had a hard time dating non-horse guys and they'd say "He's really pretty." or "They all look the same, just different colors." when I'd ask for opinions.


----------



## kalliy10 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say hot. I only met a few HOT (cute) boys that rode both english and western. Starting at my new barn I have private lessons so i don't interact with the other riders, so I haven't found any cute boys lately... It think ITS A HUGE turn on, and i love it! For Sure my husband has to ride horses....


----------



## HorseinJ (May 25, 2011)

Well a lot of females in this thread think only they ride?

That is crazy!


----------

